# 2018 Fog light disappointment



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

I would like to warn people looking for the Chevy Cruze Fog Lights using 
*GM Parts Club : Genuine GM Parts Experts
I ordered the lights as pictured being the latest stock number. *
I received the old style round ones. I read the return policy which is horrendous. I emailed with no response.
Just be forewarned. I am now stuck with fog lights not to my liking. Restocking fees of 15% plus you pay for return shipping.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know the first thing about this company but if I'm reading the FAQ section correctly they seem creepy?

*GM Parts Club FAQ
Pricing & Discount Policies*
*Does GM Parts Club have an official coupons page?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer official coupons page. We researched this on May 4, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering official coupons support. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club offer discounts to AARP members?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer AARP discounts. We researched this on March 4, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering AARP discount policies. See 0 answers.

*GM Parts Club military discount?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer military discounts. We researched this on May 4, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering veteran's discount policies. See 0 answers.

*GM Parts Club student discount?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer student discounts. We researched this on June 5, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering student discount policies. See 1 answer.

*Does GM Parts Club price match?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer price matching. We researched this on June 20, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering price adjustment policies. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club give birthday discounts?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer birthday discounts. We researched this on May 4, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering birthday discount policies. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club have a senior discount policy?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer senior discounts. We researched this on November 7, 2020, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering senior discount policies. See 1 answer.

*Does GM Parts Club give discounts to teachers and educators?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer teacher discounts. We researched this on July 10, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering teacher discount policies. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club accept competitors' coupons?*
No – GM Parts Club does not accept competitor coupons. We researched this on October 22, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was accepting competitor coupon policies. See 0 answers.

*GM Parts Club coupon stacking?*
No – GM Parts Club does not allow coupon stacking. We researched this on June 20, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was allowing coupon stacking policies. See 0 answers.

*How often does GM Parts Club have sales events?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer sales events. We researched this on May 4, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering sales and promotions. See 0 answers.

*Shipping & Returns Policies*
*Does GM Parts Club offer site-wide free shipping?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer free shipping. We researched this on May 4, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering free shipping policies. See 0 answers.

***Does GM Parts Club offer free returns? What's their exchange policy?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer free returns & exchanges. We researched this on May 4, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering free return policies. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club ship internationally?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer international shipping. We researched this on July 17, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering international shipping policies. See 0 answers.

*Payment Options*
*Does GM Parts Club accept PayPal?*
Yes – GM Parts Club does accept PayPal. As of May 24, 2018, GM Parts Club was accepting PayPal support on their website. See 1 review.

*GM Parts Club debit card support?*
No – GM Parts Club does not accept debit & prepaid cards. We researched this on June 14, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was accepting debit & prepaid card support. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club accept Apple Pay?*
No – GM Parts Club does not accept Apple Pay. We researched this on June 20, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was accepting Apple Pay support. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club take Amazon Pay?*
No – GM Parts Club does not accept Amazon Pay. We researched this on June 13, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was accepting Amazon Pay support. See 0 answers.

*Financing Options*
*Does GM Parts Club accept Affirm financing?*
No – GM Parts Club does not accept Affirm financing. We researched this on February 27, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was accepting Affirm financing support. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club take Afterpay financing?*
No – GM Parts Club does not accept Afterpay financing. We researched this on February 27, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was accepting Afterpay financing support. See 0 answers.

*Does GM Parts Club take QuadPay?*
No – GM Parts Club does not accept QuadPay financing. We researched this on February 28, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was accepting QuadPay financing support. See 0 answers.

*Customer Service Features*
*Does GM Parts Club offer gift cards?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer gift cards. We researched this on June 20, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering gift card support. See 0 answers.

***Can I get my money back if I'm not satisfied with my GM Parts Club purchase?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer money-back guarantee. We researched this on May 4, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering money-back guarantee policy. See 0 answers.

*GM Parts Club loyalty or rewards program?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer loyalty programs. We researched this on October 22, 2018, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering loyalty programs. See 0 answers.

*How do I contact GM Parts Club?*
Yes – GM Parts Club does offer contact information. As of July 9, 2018, GM Parts Club was offering contact information availability on their website. See 1 review.

*List of GM Parts Club's social media pages?*
Yes – GM Parts Club does offer social media pages. As of May 22, 2019, GM Parts Club was offering social media presence on their website. See 0 reviews.

*Website Features*
***Is GM Parts Club a secure website? Do they respect users' privacy?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer website security & privacy. We researched this on June 20, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was offering website security & privacy policies. See 0 answers.

*Product & Service Features*
*How much does GM Parts Club cost vs. competitors?*
No – GM Parts Club does not price point. We researched this on January 15, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was ing price competitiveness. See 0 answers.

*Marketing Programs*
*Does GM Parts Club offer an affiliate program?*
No – GM Parts Club does not do affiliate marketing. We researched this on May 22, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was that do affiliate marketing programs. See 1 answer.

*Other Features*
***Does GM Parts Club use ethical practices?*
No – GM Parts Club does not support ethical practices. We researched this on June 20, 2019, and at that time GM Parts Club was supporting ethical practices. See 0 answers.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you. I wish I would have known this before. I would meet every discount noted. I am 78 years old, retired military, birthday Nov 5th. I researched all forums here and what I could 'Google'. My biggest disappointment was the stock number was the very latest found (but supposedly replaced old number that was discontinued). Also came loose boxed and no number to have car computer upgraded. Can't afford their return policy, but they won't even send RMA code to initiate a refund.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry about you luck


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are they worth doing business with?

NO seems to be the only word they NO


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What type of company would proudly post:

**Does GM Parts Club use ethical practices?*
No – GM Parts Club does not support ethical practices. 

and 

*Website Features
**Is GM Parts Club a secure website? Do they respect users' privacy?*
No – GM Parts Club does not offer website security & privacy


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

SuperChief said:


> I ordered the lights as pictured being the latest stock number.
> 
> I received the old style round ones. I read the return policy which is horrendous. I emailed with no response.


How did you pay? 

If you used your credit card, you can stop payment. If what you received is not what was pictured, you would be justified. Contact the CC company.

Doug

.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

I thought of that but, if I keep and install these (and get it programmed) the right lens may show up some day and I can sell the lens (at a loss) and install the newer style. I will definitely submit to BBB. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

I am doing research on installing the OEM foglights and came across the relay K18 and cannot find it in either the cabin or underhood fuse/relay box looking at the following
Fuse Box Diagram Chevrolet Cruze (J400; 2016-2019..).


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I actually prefer the round style fogs ... just had the dealership install the round ones on my ‘18 diesel sedan a couple weeks ago. Added my own LED bulbs and they make a huge difference! Somehow already lost the trim ring from one of them though Maybe you should try selling your round ones and getting the ones you desire ... What would be your asking price for what you have?


----------



## SuperChief (Mar 30, 2019)

spaycace said:


> I actually prefer the round style fogs ... just had the dealership install the round ones on my ‘18 diesel sedan a couple weeks ago. Added my own LED bulbs and they make a huge difference! Somehow already lost the trim ring from one of them though Maybe you should try selling your round ones and getting the ones you desire ... What would be your asking price for what you have?


Still 'stinging' from this deal. Can't find the 'OEM' style I want. Will keep these as a reminder to myself.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

SuperChief said:


> Still 'stinging' from this deal. Can't find the 'OEM' style I want. Will keep these as a reminder to myself.


Dispute charge on your credit card and go about your day.

I like that you feel sentimental, but you check every box for a successful dispute ten fold.

“I bought the wrong parts?” - You bought the most recent part as described by the website. It’s not your fault they did not update it. It doesn’t matter if they are using GM’s database it’s still their responsibility to sell things accurately.

Do not feel bad. Dispute and go about your day.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

SuperChief said:


> Still 'stinging' from this deal. Can't find the 'OEM' style I want. Will keep these as a reminder to myself.


Having piddled around online for awhile, these two parts (42664451 and 42664452) might be the style you want, but I'm sure if you could do a little engineering to modify the trim housing to make them work. It shows they are the rectangular style ... but then of course, you're deeper into the set you have, but at least all the wiring, switch, and everything else should work. IF you happen to decide to try this route, please feel free to pm me about a possible purchase of your round chrome trim bezels and the actual fog light housings (don't need bulbs).


----------

